# My 2nd Ever Tutorial: Dramatic "pointy" eye. Haha.



## ashley_v85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tutorial for this look.  







Beware: There are multiple hideous pictures below. I deleted a few for your own sake. 

You will need:




Make sure to keep a makeup wipe handy. Because if you're anything like me, dark and/or shimmery colors = lots of fall out. 


Step One: Start with a bare face/eye. The picture is small for your own benefit, I promise. I took this after I got home from work and wiped my makeup off, haha. So my face and eyes are still kinda red from the makeup wipes (I'm not very gentle with myself). 




No makeup, and none too happy about it. Haha. 






Step Two: Apply Bare Canvas paint all over lid, using your finger...or a brush if you want, whatever. But I use my finger. 










Step Three: Apply Sharkskin s/s to eyelid. It can be sloppy, it doesn't really matter. 





Step Four: Using the 266 brush (I used my 266SE for this, because I didn't really want to make my normal one all nasty with the shadestick), pick up some color from the shadestick and "draw" the shape you want, but don't extend TOO far above the crease. 




I didn't do a picture of this step, but blend it a little bit with a concealer brush, so that the edges aren't TOO sloppy and ugly.


Step Five: Add Beige-ing s/s above the Sharkskin s/s.




Note to self: Do not smoke before doing a tutorial. It doesn't make for very flattering eye pictures. 


Step Five and a half: Blend. Use your finger and/or concealer brush. 










Step Six: Apply Beauty Marked to lid, following the shape you created with the Sharkskin shadestick. I used a sponge applicator at first, and then went over it (and slightly into the crease) with the 213 (I just used the SE). 










Step Seven: Using the 219 or whatever crease brush you use, apply Trax to crease, starting on top of Beauty Marked, and extend a bit upwards and outwards. 










Step Eight: Using the 239 or whatever brush you want to use, apply Nylon as a highlight and blend into Trax. Then add Fairylight pigment on top to help soften the edges a little. 






Step Nine: Using the 266, line top lashline with Blacktrack. I did this really quickly and didn't do a very good job of it, but it doesn't really matter for this. On the outer corners, follow the shape you created with the Sharkskin. 






Step Ten: Line waterline with Blacktrack. I only did the bottom, because I'm lazy and I suck at lining my upper waterline. 






Step Eleven: Still using the 266 and Blacktrack, do this. Haha. 










Step Twelve: Then this. 






Step Thirteen: Finish lining the bottom lashline with Blacktrack (I use the 266), and then extend the line as far out as you desire. I use the pointy end of the 266 to create the shape. 






Step Fourteen (not pictured): Clean your brush. I find that I have to use brush cleaner after using fluidlines, every single time. 


Step Fifteen: Wet the newly cleaned 266 brush and use it to go over the line of Blacktrack with Beauty Marked. 














Step Sixteen: Do the same thing to the bottom. 






Step Seventeen: Add mascara. 










Step Eighteen: Rinse 266 brush until the water runs clean. Blot dry and reshape if necessary, wet slightly, pick up some Nylon eyeshadow, and use it to draw a line in between the upper and lower liner shape things (It's late and I can't think) like so: 










Step Nineteen: Using the 266 brush and Espresso eyeshadow, or whatever color works for your eyebrows, fill in your brows. It's important. I promise. There are lots of pictures of this, because it's very important. Haha. 














Step Twenty: Also the most retarded looking picture in the history of mankind. Anyway, I got lazy and didn't take pictures of all of this, so I just combined it into one step. Apply your Studio Fix Fluid. I use my fingers, but use a brush if you wish. Then apply concealer, and yellow concealer under your eyes, to hide circles. Then apply your normal Studio Fix (the powder). I used the sponge, because I needed to cake it on. My skin looked like SHIT today, haha. But that's probably because I haven't even TRIED to take care of it in the last two weeks, since I've been sick. But then again, 95% of the time I use the sponge, because it's fast and easy. 






Step Twenty-One: Make a fish face and apply Mocha blush to the hollows of your cheeks, going up toward your temples. 






Step Twenty-Two: Blend a bit with your fingers, if you have a harsh line or if it's too dark. 




I look like Jay Leno there, haha. Sad. 


Step Twenty-Three: Using the 187 (preferably), apply your Petticoat MSF on the apples of your cheeks, going up toward the temples. 




I was trying to show off my cheek...but that turned into a really ugly picture, haha. 


Step Twenty-Four: I'm lazy, so I'm combining three steps. Apply Whirl l/l and blend it a bit with your finger if you want to, and/or fill your lips in. I barely did either of these things, because I'm lazy. Then apply Fresh Buzz lipstick. It's best to use a lip brush, but once again...I'm lazy, so I just did it straight out of the tube. Then add Oi! Oi! Oi! lipglass.  






I forgot to do my "Ta Da!" face in this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, there's always next time.
Cover up the stupid red work shirt, and it looks much better: 












Sorry...I took that one after smearing it. :\


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 29, 2006)

great job...your side comments are quite funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i enjoyed it, and might try it if i go out sometime!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 29, 2006)

im in LOVE with this tutorial! thanks so much girlie!


----------



## devin (Mar 29, 2006)

so pretty! great job! will have to give this a try!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 29, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love your illustration! LOL!

The eye lining part seems difficult for me.. I gotta practise!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Dang Girlie This Is A Hot Hot Hot Tutorial I Absolutely Love This!


----------



## hundove (Mar 30, 2006)

lovely tutorial! Thanks!
And you look beautiful, even without makeup!
Great job! where did you learn how to apply makeup like a pro?
As for the brushes, can we use any application brushes or does it have to be MAC? do you know of any equivalents for all kinds of MAC brushes?
Thanks!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks! Haha I didn't learn anywhere...I learned a lot from the mac_cosmetics community on LJ. But mostly, it's just practice. I'm a dork, so I love putting on makeup just for the hell of it and taking pictures, haha. I'm just too lazy to do it very often sometimes. :\

MAC makes great brushes, but they don't have to be MAC. Any brushes will do. I used to use brushes from a Sephora brush set, but then someone stole it. Ha. I've heard that Sonia Kashuk makes great brushes, which you can buy at Target. I need to check them out.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Great tutorial! I love your illustration! LOL!

The eye lining part seems difficult for me.. I gotta practise!_

 
Thanks! Haha I had no idea what I was doing when I did it...just try! It's fun to experiment. You never know, it may turn out really good!


----------



## hundove (Mar 30, 2006)

ashley_v85 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Haha I didn't learn anywhere...I learned a lot from the mac_cosmetics community on LJ. QUOTE]
> 
> What is LJ? Do you know the link?
> Thanks for the help and info!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 30, 2006)

oh hey there Circuit City employee.


ahhahaha i worked there my senior yr of college. I sold big screens hahaha

nice tutorial though


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 30, 2006)

I wish I could c u when u let ur hair down,u r ROCK!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_oh hey there Circuit City employee.


ahhahaha i worked there my senior yr of college. I sold big screens hahaha

nice tutorial though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha NIIIICCCEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big screens, huh? That's probably much better than my department. I'm a CSA (Customer Service Associate)...and I fucking hate customers, lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Haha thanks! I'll do my hair down soon...I'm just so LAZY!!! And I suck at hair. Which is bad, because that's what I'm going into. Haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

hundove said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *ashley_v85*
> _Thanks! Haha I didn't learn anywhere...I learned a lot from the mac_cosmetics community on LJ. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 30, 2006)

oh I wanted to ask, where did you get your knife? It's amazing!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks! I saw a picture of it online a few months ago, and madly hunted it down. Haha. I found it on one website and one website only: 

http://www.fightproducts.com/tacticalfoldingknives.htm


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_Hahaha NIIIICCCEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big screens, huh? That's probably much better than my department. I'm a CSA (Customer Service Associate)...and I fucking hate customers, lol._

 
my best friend was a CSA at Best Buy before i made her jump ship to CCIty. I know CSA's and Merch get paid the worst in the store and get all the stupid customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favorite thing though (this is also something we use to laugh about in big screens) is people always returning like the ESAs and the Polaroids like dude what did you expect. It's a ESA or APEX or....Broksonic. hahahaha


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 30, 2006)

Circuit, eh ? I'm a C.S. Supervisor at Best Buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Getting tired of retail!

Anyhow, your tutorials are inspiring. Because of your other tut, I went out and bought Grape pigment. Planning on buying the Sharkskin shadestick next. I like this tut. The white line is so pretty and adds a nice touch to the whole look. Thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 30, 2006)

This is just gorgeous! Very Blondie...


----------



## star1692 (Mar 30, 2006)

I loved your tutorial!  I really need to practice more because I'm still not good at making everything look as good as all of you on here.  You eyes look freaking awesome girl!  I'm going to attempt it but I know it won't look as good as your.  Thanks for taking the time to do this!!


----------



## ~Rani~ (Mar 30, 2006)

Very helpful tut....thnx for posting


----------



## alurabella (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, thanks for this fabulous tutorial!!! I've got to try it now.


----------



## asteffey (Mar 30, 2006)

you are adorable! you sold me on beauty marked & sharkskin! i love your knife. i'm totally obsessed with it.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent Tut!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 30, 2006)

great tutorial ill have to try this


----------



## Pei (Mar 30, 2006)

U rock!!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 31, 2006)

ur freaking awsome at tutorials!!! this is hotness, i wanna try it... maybe this weekend cuz im actually going out... hehe!!!


----------



## ashleigh (Mar 31, 2006)

i would tap dat, thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_Circuit, eh ? I'm a C.S. Supervisor at Best Buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Getting tired of retail!

Anyhow, your tutorials are inspiring. Because of your other tut, I went out and bought Grape pigment. Planning on buying the Sharkskin shadestick next. I like this tut. The white line is so pretty and adds a nice touch to the whole look. Thanks for taking the time to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Best Buy, huh? I think Customer Service positions at both places are probably pretty much the same, haha. Customers suck.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_This is just gorgeous! Very Blondie..._

 
Thanks! I don't know about that, but I do quite adore Blondie! Haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_I loved your tutorial!  I really need to practice more because I'm still not good at making everything look as good as all of you on here.  You eyes look freaking awesome girl!  I'm going to attempt it but I know it won't look as good as your.  Thanks for taking the time to do this!!_

 
Haha whatever, I'm sure yours would look good! You should post pictures if you do it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_you are adorable! you sold me on beauty marked & sharkskin! i love your knife. i'm totally obsessed with it._

 
Thank you!! I am too, haha. When I saw a picture of it, I knew I could not live without it.


----------



## Stoic_Soul (Mar 31, 2006)

you rock dear^_^

I love the colors you're using


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

Great tutorial


----------



## sereena (Apr 1, 2006)

that was great


----------



## Azzura (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! That looks awesome! I mostly gave up on beauty marked because it woudl just turn up black on me but on you it looks awesome so Im going to try your tutorial. Also the sharkskin looks great so now I have a new lemming. I also like the point V thing and the white between them. very cool


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_Thanks! I don't know about that, but I do quite adore Blondie! Haha._

 
She used to do quite similar makeup back in the punk days in New York...yup.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_She used to do quite similar makeup back in the punk days in New York...yup._

 
And those are my favorite days. I guess I just didn't think about that. Thank you!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azzura* 
_Wow! That looks awesome! I mostly gave up on beauty marked because it woudl just turn up black on me but on you it looks awesome so Im going to try your tutorial. Also the sharkskin looks great so now I have a new lemming. I also like the point V thing and the white between them. very cool_

 
Thanks! You totally should try it, and post pictures! Sharkskin makes Beauty Marked go on really nicely. Also, if you use a sponge applicator and/or the 213, it helps. I still don't have Beauty Marked...I stole it from my little sister to use it. Haha.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 1, 2006)

That looks so beautiful!!! I have beauty marked but am not so make up smart and never know what to do with it, but I can't wait to try it out now!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Beauty Marked is great for smoking up purpley looks, too. Like in the outer corners/crease.


----------



## ln_marie_d (Apr 2, 2006)

this is great!


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Apr 2, 2006)

Me likey! Me likey a lot!


----------



## Katial8r (May 9, 2006)

Wow, amazing! Beautifully, amazing work. Your end result is definitely a pro/magazine look! You are very talented! Thank you so much for this tutorial! Please, please, please do more of them?


----------



## bama_beauty (May 10, 2006)

great tutorial. I'm not sure where I would wear this face though. I'd get weird looks at my job. haha


----------



## Angelic Me! (May 10, 2006)

Drop Dead gorgeous .. you look Vabelous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOVE your hair by the way


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2006)

great tutorial.


----------



## Luxurious (May 13, 2006)

nice tutorial.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 22, 2006)

I LOVE YOUR TUTS!!!

With a passion!! 

 Was gonna go play at the MAC counter today....but.

Huge storms have rocked this area the past week and the freaking mall is CLOSED!!!!!

WAHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 22, 2006)

So pretty!!  Im gonna have to try this myself.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 22, 2006)

Wooooow, Ashley your tutorial definitely rocks!!!

I think I'm gonna buy that Sharkskin s/s and the Beige-Ing too (I don't have any s/s yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sad story I know...! ). I want to try that look!!

You really have a gift when it comes to make-up, I've seen your others tuts and I'm really impressed 

More! more! more tuto please!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 22, 2006)

Hot, Hot, Hot!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 23, 2006)

pretty. i really love your looks


----------



## bhaerynden (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow ! i really love this one too !


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 11, 2006)

Your tuts are sooo good! Please post more. I love your looks and am really inspired. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 12, 2006)

There's no one that would come out as great on me, LoL but that's for the tutorial!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just had to reply late, and say how much I appreciate this, and all your work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have similar coloring to you, so it's nice to learn from you!!  See my most recent attempt at imitation, here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=551357#post551357


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 25, 2006)

love this tutorial .. i know how my makeups gonna look tonight hahah .. thanks !!


----------



## Pascal (Aug 26, 2006)

amazing tutorial, you always look stunning


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Much love for this!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 23, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great tutorial, this is so awesome.


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 24, 2007)

Very preety ! Thank you for posting   . 
You look amazing and  you have a hell of talent so you should post more often .... dooon`t beeee lazyyyy  ))  ! 
Have a great day !


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 25, 2007)

I could personally never pull off that look, but you do it so well!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

This is one awesome tutorial! you rock!


----------



## mbee (Jan 30, 2007)

I love this look!  It looks amazing on you too!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 22, 2007)

Still my favorite tutorial ever!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just loved the tut!! Freaking awsome!!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent, absolutely LOVE the look


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely tutorial thanks....and Rancid<3


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 31, 2007)

so beautiful!!!!!!!! looks awesome..please keep posting...


----------



## JoyZz (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW your amazing!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the look its beautiful!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2007)

You took a look which appears to be so complex and made it look so easy.  Thanks.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

veryyyy nice


----------



## arabian girl (May 13, 2007)

cooooooooool
your work is clean...i like drawing the eyes this way
good luck
show us more looks 
thanx


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2007)

i love ur porn star ehyes!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

so unique! i love it!


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## eiukie (Jun 3, 2007)

i love this look.


----------



## makeup_newbie (Jun 3, 2007)

Gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my god, I love it!! Those colours work so well together, I have neen lusting after Trax for ages, but that's confirmed how much I want it.

Thank you for a fantastic tut!! xx


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

that is like the perfect 'club eye' and your so pretty. i loved this tut. thanx!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jul 31, 2007)

This is so pretty. Thanks.


----------



## goink (Jul 31, 2007)

i love the white contrasting the black!


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent tuturial. very talented


----------



## MacMickey (Aug 1, 2007)

Your eyes came out beautiful. I will have to try it out someday.


----------



## LuxLisbon (Aug 1, 2007)

Fabulous lip colour. You look beautiful!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

It's a really cool look, and a nifty tut...loved your comments..hehe


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'm so glad you posted a tut on this look!! Now I can take a stab at it though it prolly won't come out nearly as well. lol. All the same great tut! Love the little side comments.  =) Keep posting more if you can (I know they can be a pain...I do video ones for youtube occasionally) cause I love your FOTD's!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't comment on this!

This look is utterly amazing! So edgy!


----------



## evie42 (Aug 4, 2007)

love it!  Thank you!!


----------



## satindoll (Nov 7, 2007)

ahh i love this tutorial!! i love the white part at the end.
best smoky eye everr!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 7, 2007)

Krap. That was great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beautiful job!


----------



## misspuzzycatz (Nov 18, 2007)

Soooo beautiful


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 15, 2007)

Very enthusiastic about trying this.  Thanks Lady!


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Dec 16, 2007)

Soooo pretty! I'd love to try that out one day, if I have a spare 2 hours, lol. I would screw that up about 20 times before I got it to look half decent. Keep up the good work


----------



## sparklingmuse (Dec 16, 2007)

this tutorial rocks! im gonna bookmark it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you mucho!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------

